# Aktos Purple Home Theater



## akto

Hello all y'all!

My name is Atle and I'm from Norway. I’ve just finished my new home theatre and would like to share it with the world . I’m very proud to have done everything myself but I got help with digging and to glue fabric in the ceiling. 

All the pictures from the construction – several hundreds – can be viewed here: ThePurpleTheater. Sorry for not posting them in the forum but then I would be doing linking the whole night …

Here is the equipment list. Ask if there is something unclear .

Front: Adam Audio Tensor Beta Full active(x2) 
Center: Adam Audio Tensor Center Full active 
Subwoofers: Adam Audio Tensor SW393 (x2) 
Surround: Adam Audio AD-77 (x2) 
Surround Back: Adam Audio AD-77 (x2) 
Front Presence: Adam Audio AD-7 (x2) 
PS3 slim + Nintendo Wii 
Streamer music: Linn Akurate DS (w/dynamic PS) 
Preamp: Linn Akurate Kontrol (w/dynamic PS) 
PVR: Dreambox 800 HD + SmartWI S
treamer movies: Popcorn Hour C-200 
HD DVD: Toshiba HD XA1 
CD: Sony CDP-XA 55 ES 
Blu-Ray Disc Player: Oppo BDP 93EU 
Receiver: Yamaha RX-A3010 
Power surround: Sherbourn PA 5-200 (x2) 
Server: 18Tb 
Remotes: Marantz RC9001 + Apple iPad 
Screen: DaVision Cadre masque 2.35:1 / 16:9 -- 108" 
Projector: Sony VPL-VW95EU 
Cables: FAT/Supra/BetterCables/Canare
Furnitures: Ekornes Stressless Space Large

All of the pictures are taken by me, also the product pictures. I've been working as a photographer for some years so they are not “stolen”


----------



## akto

I tried to make an album for photos in the gallery but couldn't figure it out. Do I have to have more posts to do so?


----------



## ALMFamily

That is an amazing looking theater - nicely done! :TT

And, to be able to posts link, use the gallery, etc you need to have at least 5 posts. You can use the post padding thread here to get to 5 posts.


----------



## akto

Aha, so that goes for the gallery as well! 

Thank you


----------



## MrACE

Amazing


----------



## akto

Thanks MrAce


----------



## hjones4841

akto said:


> Hello all y'all!


You must be from "south" Norway.

Great looking theater! I know you are proud of it and enjoy it very much.


----------



## akto

Haha, no - just been watching too many movies  

Anyway, thanks mate (there, some Aussie style too)


----------



## Prof.

A very unique looking theatre..Very well done! :T


----------



## JBrax

That's a cool home theater. How much time went into it and did you do everything yourself?


----------



## Zizik

I love your taste, great speakers!


----------



## Albertan

Great looking room Atle. Clean design and solid components. Very nicely done. :T


----------



## akto

JBrax said:


> That's a cool home theater. How much time went into it and did you do everything yourself?


Thanks! I did most of it myself but got some help with digging and to glue fabric in the roof. Exept that I did the rest. I belive I used somehow like 300-400 hours from start to now. 

If you want to see the pictures from the construction process you can find them here: http://www.facebook.com/ThePurpleTheater

(Moderators: If such links are prohibited please let me know. There are just to many picures to upload ...)


----------



## akto

Zizik said:


> I love your taste, great speakers!


Thanks! Those speakers are really mindblowing, they works with everything I throw at them


----------



## akto

Albertan said:


> Great looking room Atle. Clean design and solid components. Very nicely done. :T


Thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## TypeA

Very nice indeed :TT


----------



## JBrax

I noticed in your pics that you're playing "The Art of Flight." Amazing demo material that if you don't own then you need to.


----------



## akto

Thanks guys!

Regarding The Art of Flight you are absolutely right, it's not only stunning demo material it's also a great movie, regardless if you like snowboard or not - the nature is just incredible! And it's not often you find documentarys that delivers this kind of picture and sound  It's simpely a movie EVERY home theaters owners should have!


----------



## dabusabus1

Nice Setup.


----------



## JimP

Beautifully done.

When I first read the title of the thread about a purple theater, I thought that it had to be awful.

Just the opposite. It's one of the nicest ones I've seen in quite a while.

Well done photography too.


----------



## januza

Beautiful room fellow Scandinavian!! Amazing!!


----------



## mitja

Nice design !:T


----------



## DonnieV

This is amazing. Great job. I went through the photos of the construction process on your facebook page as well, sensational.

Where did you get all those backlit cover plates for your outlets? Or a better question is do you have the model number. Trying to google search it is futile.


----------



## NBPk402

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## yoda13

Holy ....!!! I was browsing and thought to myself mmmh, I'll check this forum out. Your thread was the first one on top so I clicked on it expecting to see pics of a nice theater room... but I didn't expect this.

I think I stared at your first pic for at least 2mins. The drool that was about to fall on my keyboard is what brought me back. 

Absolutely fantastic is all I can say.

cheers.


----------



## JQueen

The room looks great!


----------



## erwinbel

*Re: Ekornes Stressless Space Large*

akto,

Fantastic HT in every way, congrats.

Those seats are about the best looking I ever saw. They look very comfortable also. That's indeed your experience with them? I found out it's a Norwegian brand. I would be very interested in them myself, in a love-seat + 2 seats configuration. Care to share or hint the price of yours? Thanks!

I had a look at the tightly designed Cineak Strato earlier, which are made in Belgium. But they were 2-3 times over my price league. (10-15K, ouch!) 

http://www.cineak.com/


----------



## TheLaw612

Just browsing the home theater pictures and...wow. This has to be one of the most beautiful set-up I have ever seen...


----------



## Rhuarc

Absolutely amazing setup. I really like the modern look to everything.


----------



## erwinbel

Rhuarc said:


> Absolutely amazing setup. I really like the modern look to everything.


My thoughts too. And Akto is an amazing photographer. I'd like those seats in our HT, so I google-searched and found them. The pictures on the manufactor's website are nowhere near as attractive as Akto's. If I came across that website by chance, I probably wouldn't have givven it a second look. They should pay him to let them use his pictures.

I am also very jealous about his speakers...:crying: Maybe not jealous, but the trigger for building my own speakers is the fact that those kind of speakers like these ADAM's are way beyond my euro-range. I mean I had my mind set on B&W CT700 series, but in comparison to the (mighty expensive) CT800, the flaws were obvious. 

The ADAM Tensor's use a sandwich panel construction with sound deadening Hawaphon® (5 mm) in between:
_The sophisticated enclosures of the TENSORS feature a Hawaphon® layer to reduce unwanted cabinet vibrations. Consisting of a polymer sheet containing a matrix of small cells filled with tiny steel pellets, this layer results in a perfect damping of the cabinet._

I like the idea and want to try to use Green Glue instead for the front and rear (woofers are there) baffle of my DTQWT build.

http://www.adam-audio.com/en/home-audio/products/beta-mk2/description


----------



## GrailsEdge

This is really nice.


----------



## ManCave

Great looking room! I love the audio set-up outside the room! Slick


----------



## ChopShop1

Absolutley Fantastic!! I love the decor, it is such a shiek, intimate look. The Adams look awesome sitting out in the room as well.


----------



## htinstallnj

definitely one of the nicest home theater setups I have seen on here!


----------



## akto

Thanks all, I´m happy you like my HT


----------



## lcjr71

Beautiful room. Also love those outlets with the integrated light source. Wish i could find something like that in the states.


----------



## NBPk402

lcjr71 said:


> Beautiful room. Also love those outlets with the integrated light source. Wish i could find something like that in the states.


I did a quick search and found these...

http://www.liteaswitch.com/

not exactly the same but similar.


----------



## lcjr71

Sweet! Thanks for the info on the outlets.


----------



## ItsADucati2012

who are you? and what are you!!!?.. this is deff the best home theater I have seen its not just about space its about the function and how it all works together and your colors are effing awesome! A+++ .... I love those speakers are bad dude !!!


----------



## htinstallnj

agreed, definitely an awesome color scheme - its what caught my attention right away!


----------



## 85ramchargerse

wow! I think this is the coolest set up I've seen. good job


----------



## kenmck15

Wowzers!!


----------



## pddufrene

That is awesome!!! I bet that took a while to put together and a lot of hard work for sure. Awesome job


----------



## jdhatfield

Amazing room, wow!


----------



## phillihp23

jdhatfield said:


> Amazing room, wow!


By any chance are you related to the Hatfield and McCoys?:rubeyes:


----------



## jdhatfield

Try taking a pig from my family and you'll find out! :rofl:

Nope, no relation but great mini-series.


----------



## Noddy347

Terrific room! Well designed and awesome equipment.


----------



## Jonny5nz

Wow, I had never considered purple as a colour for an HT, but this looks fantastic, outstanding, beautiful. Well done on your design decisions.


----------

